# Back in the shop



## rock_breaker (May 13, 2021)

After some cold weather then 3 months of medical stuff I am glad to say I spent some time on my Clausing lathe. Used the 4 jaw chuck to center a near rectangular piece of 3/16" sheet metal to make a shim to repair the right hand step on the pick-up. New experience for me especially the Noga  magnetic base and an indicator to center the plate for boring  to 1.25". learned that it helps if the plate is cut near rectangular. 

Second project in the shop was installing a Fenner Drive 5L belt on the Clausing. The old V belt seemed to be getting shorter with time. (30 years)
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## brino (May 15, 2021)

That's great to hear Ray!

Restart gradually and don't over do it, we don't want any set backs.

Was the Noga a purchase during your shop absence?

-brino


----------



## rock_breaker (May 15, 2021)

brino said:


> Was the Noga a purchase during your shop absence?


Yes, tool catalogs helped during the "be still time".

 I have added a plate on the back side of the carriage of the Clausing for better placement. I may do the same for the mill/drill.

Travers has an Elite unit on sale for $110; doing the mental argument about justifying 2 of these. Not $ flush but having trouble reading fine gages.


----------

